

Google to sponsor Shapado through summer of code - felideon
http://blog.ricodigo.com/2010/4/26/google-to-sponsor-shapado-through-summer

======
TrevorBurnham
This is excellent news. Shapado is a fairly robust Stack Overflow-type engine,
but with a lot of rough edges and spotty documentation. I'm looking forward to
seeing it new-and-improved at the end of the summer.

------
felideon
Great job guys, hope this adds a lot of value to Shapado. (The devs are HN
readers, including papachito and dcu.)

